# My DH picked out these very very dark curtains I lightened them up a bit



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm not a dark fan. He has this cave kinda thing going on lately. Lol lol Jo Ann's had a great sale on materials plus a extra 20%for me coupon. Yea!!!! So I decided on this wonderful print since we just bought a new couch and a new recliner for me. Well the recliner is dark to but oh so comfy and it was on sale so I thought my quilt I keep on my sewing chair would do the trick. It was my first quilt I ever made. The tie backs on the curtains I made yesterday while waiting for the snow we did not get. What a bummer. There is enough material to make some pillows for my couch and one for my chair. I know you are all saying easy peasy right well it was it is little touches that make things look so bright and now I'm happy with dark. Lol lol.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Looks great! I spied a spinning wheel. I would imagine the birds are happy with some daylight.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Looking good.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Yup birds are very happy they have there own light but the shades open every day and they have natural light also. Yup my spinning wheel is taking a winter break. I'm working on putting my living space together. I just put in new windows. Next are a new floors maybe carpet DH wants or there are really nice wood floors underneath that ratty old rug. I will win this one I think. Lol then my kitchen floor and a back splash. Paint the outside of the house in the spring.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

You made a pieced spool for your first quilt! Bravo! Room looks cosy.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Just made this today.


----------



## lsatkow (Mar 1, 2013)

I do like you quilt. Stands out so nicely against the dark chair.


----------



## Penny K (Dec 25, 2012)

Sorry, kind of a personal question here: is DH going for cozy, or are
there complaints about bright light? I was just wondering if it was a vision thing: my ex has a lot of eye issues, made me wonder.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

You've given the drapes a very modern look and you can do so much with the color combo in the tie backs...well done &#128077;&#127996;


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Lovely curtains, also love the quilt hanging on the backrest of the couch :thumbup:


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

fun!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

your curtains look very nice with the ties


----------



## monel (May 10, 2011)

Your home look lovely with the new decor! Nice choice of fabric.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Penny K said:


> Sorry, kind of a personal question here: is DH going for cozy, or are
> there complaints about bright light? I was just wondering if it was a vision thing: my ex has a lot of eye issues, made me wonder.


I was thinking the same thing. Maybe cataracts?


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)




----------

